# 4 Your Monday !



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2021)

A married couple was in a terrible accident where the man's face was severely burned.
The doctor told the husband that they couldn't graft any skin from his body because he was too skinny.
So the wife offered to donate some of her own skin.
However, the only skin on her body that the doctor felt was suitable would have to come from her buttocks.
The husband and wife agreed that they would tell no one about where the skin came from, and they requested that the doctor also honor their secret.
After all, this was a very delicate matter.
After the surgery was completed, everyone was astounded at the man's new face.
He looked more handsome than he ever had before!
All his friends and relatives just went on and on about his youthful beauty!
One day, he was alone with his wife, and he was overcome with emotion at her sacrifice.
He said, "Dear, I just want to thank you for everything you did for me. How can I possibly repay you?"
"My darling," she replied, "I get all the thanks I need every time I see your mother kisses you on the cheeks.

Vegan airplane having a meal after a long flight .....


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 25, 2021)

Good ones RAY. 
Love the broke arm one lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs, Ray...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

Great ones Ray! Perfect for Monday!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2021)

Ah man! a great chuckle here at work!
JIm


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 25, 2021)

That Mona Lisa's a Hottie when she kicks back...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 25, 2021)

! Good ones once again!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you for the laugh!!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 26, 2021)

I agree with 

 chef jimmyj
  We need to get a little wine in Mona more often.
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Oct 28, 2021)

The wife sign. Wow.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2021)

All good ones Ray.
Gary


----------



## robrpb (Nov 4, 2021)

Good ones Ray. Thanks for the laughs.

Rob


----------

